# It's an addiction!



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Ordered a few goodies last Friday and they finally arrived today....

5 My Father lancero
5 Cubao No. 1

5 Camacho 07/06
5 Tempus Magistri


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice order, love those Alec Bradleys!!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Man that is sweet.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

super sweet


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Lol,,,Dave,,,I have your room ready at the Center for Cigar Addicts. Those are mouthwatering by the way!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome haul!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice haul, Enjoy.


----------



## popNsmoke (Apr 4, 2009)

nice looking take...enjoy!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

If makes me feel a little bit better knowing I'm not the only addict. Nice haul!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great pick ups. Also I was just informed by my wife that my addiction is getting out hand, so I understand you pain.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

the cubao and my father are two of my favorites... nice haul... we could be roommates in cigar rehab i guess... im about to call my insurance co. to see if theyll pay... its out of control


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

All of those are fav smokes of mine!! nice pickup!! but just do yourself a fav and start picking up boxes


----------



## Blindjimme (Feb 13, 2009)

Very nice. My Father and Tempus are on my shortlist to try soon.


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Don't know about the Cubaos, but the rest are awesome smokes IMO. Nice haul.


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

I've got a thing for lanceros, so I'm a little jealous now.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

Sweet deal


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoking a My Father Lancero now... yup.. its reaffirmed... these are awesome.. you're going to love these


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------

